
Could SpaceX's technology be used as components of a Space fountain? - jlebrech
Vacuum tubes and rockets capable of blasting down the tube with high precision could help make a Space Fountain in my opinion.
======
tsukikage
One thing I've never understood: what, exactly, is the advantage of a space
fountain over just lobbing stuff into space only when you need to?

~~~
jlebrech
you're continually sending stuff into space at a fraction of the energy. so
for going into space to be mainstream it'll quite handy.

